
Xkcd Forums Been Hacked - TXCSwe
https://forums.xkcd.com/
======
gramakri
It looks like it was PHPBB forum?

------
lostgame
That's a shame. xkcd is brilliant.

------
makerofspoons
I forgot xkcd had a forum. It hasn't been linked to the homepage in years.

